
The Sega Genesis is officially back in production - Philipp__
http://www.dailydot.com/debug/sega-genesis-preorder-details/
======
binarymax
Decent bundled game selection, as it's really about the content and not the
system. A real content breakthrough would be a game market where I could pay
to download roms and add them to the SD. In any case I will probably pick one
up so I can be 12 years old again.

------
swah
It was hugely popular in the nineties. Most people here in Brazil play Fifa,
Overwatch and LoL on Playstations and PCs like the rest of the world...

